# Vintage bevel edged chisels in the uk



## LuptonM (4 Sep 2011)

I know in the USA they have streams of decent vintage bevel edged chisel makers but are there any in the uk? I've also noticed that socketed chisels are alot more popular there as well

When I say bevel edged chisels, I am not referring to beveled firmers but chisels with nearly zero sides. I've only found one such chisel at a carboot and have 'inherited' a Robert Sorby boxwood handled chisel which has its sides slightly larger than the one I purchased. Firmer chisels on the other-hand come by the bucket load especially the 3 shamrock Marples

So my question is: where are all the old bevel edged chisels and what are considered the best uk makers?

So far: Robery Sorby
Marples 
Ward
thats what I've got so far!!!!!


----------



## Jason Pettitt (4 Sep 2011)

I think it'd be quicker to list the non decent makers.


----------



## Vann (4 Sep 2011)

LuptonM":2nude53y said:


> I know in the USA they have streams of decent vintage bevel edged chisel makers but are there any in the uk?


Ashley Ilse.

If the question is "*were* there any in the uk?" then refer to your list.



LuptonM":2nude53y said:


> So far: Robery Sorby
> Marples
> Ward



Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Fat ferret (4 Sep 2011)

Proper old bevel edge chisels are indeed few and far between. I have one by woodcock, also one by hale bros with a horses head on it. Both are excellent, especially the steel. I also have a proper bevel edge chisel by Rhodes which has a mortice chisel style handle on it, big turned ash one with double hoops and a similar one by Mawhood. Why these chisels have beveled edges is a mystery to me as they seem to be more or less mortice chisels but with beveled edges :? . Sorby as you mentioned are good. The scarcity of these old bevel edge chisels is puzzling as old furniture makers seem to love a good dovetail  .


----------



## jimi43 (4 Sep 2011)

I have lovely WARD and SORBY ones...they are my favourites...

Jimi


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Sep 2011)

I always favoured Marples chisels. Much later than the 1950s and they aren't so good. Still usable, but not quite the same. 
I can't exactly explain how I know the steel is right, but there's a dull, grey colour to it, and you can just feel it's good.

 

John


----------



## woodbloke (5 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":2bccyutp said:


> I can't exactly explain how I know the steel is right, but there's a dull, grey colour to it, and you can just feel it's good.
> 
> John


I've not had a lot of experience with older English made chisels but I've certainly tried a good many of the modern ones, with variable results. None of them though, in my view, have better steel than my current Japanese chisels which is probably the main reason why I switched over...the AI d/t chisels I had were distinctly unimpressive  I suppose the test is how sharp they can be honed and the length of time that the edge can be retained between re-honings...nice to see that we both like Einsteinian quotes John :lol: - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Sep 2011)

woodbloke":1f7bs4ts said:


> Benchwayze":1f7bs4ts said:
> 
> 
> > I can't exactly explain how I know the steel is right, but there's a dull, grey colour to it, and you can just feel it's good.
> ...




"Sometimes one pays most for the things one gets for nothing." 

I wish I could get SWIMBO to understand that sentiment when I buy tools! :mrgreen: 
John


----------



## Richard T (7 Sep 2011)

I only have two - one a Ward (5/8") and the best chisel I own, the other I found amongst John's Junk at the bootsale a few years back ... 1 - 1/2"! 













It is made by J.B. Addis and Sons ... there's another maker to look out for. It's a very good chisel too.


----------



## LuptonM (7 Sep 2011)

Richard T":3l6sz3gm said:


> I only have two - one a Ward (5/8") and the best chisel I own, the other I found amongst John's Junk at the bootsale a few years back ... 1 - 1/2"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like some good finds- nice small shoulders to them chisels


----------



## bosshogg (8 Sep 2011)

A quick Google produced this http://www.classichandtools.com/ I can recommend both Early Marples and Henry Taylor paring chisels...bosshogg  


> The important thing is not to stop questioning.
> Albert Einstein 8)


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Sep 2011)

Hi Boss, 

Should that be oldtools.co.uk? 
Nothing against CHT.com, but if you want early Marples chisels, which are my favourite British ones, then 
www.oldtools.co.uk
is the place. But you have to be quick.


----------



## LuptonM (8 Sep 2011)

This is what I've acquired so far in terms of old chisels. Still need a bit of TLC. Not sure what to do about the unhand-led mortise chisels - the quickest way of restoring them would be to heat them, file them and then re-temper them


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Sep 2011)

FWIW:

If the mortice chisels without handles are Marples, they really will be 'Good to the last inch'.. Marple's slogan. This was, and is so. Agreed. a mortice chisel probably needs to be longer than an inch, which these clearly are. I suspect the slogan could be applied to most chisels made prior to the 1950's, from whichever maker.

HTH

John


----------



## LuptonM (8 Sep 2011)

The unhandled mortise chisels: one of them is Iohn Green the other is Lowdell. The handled one is Saac "unreadable but starts with a G". 

The problem with old mortise chisels is restoring them as all 4 corners need to be sharp- that means lapping 4 sides!!!!!!!!!!
The largest chisel in the picture is a parting tool for wood-turning (you can only see one bevel in the pic)


----------



## jimi43 (8 Sep 2011)

That WARD and ADDIS are absolutely stunning Richard...you should be very happy!

My favourites...apart from my WARD are my old SORBYS....






There is something about old chisels that makes them a dream to use.

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Sep 2011)

ML'ton...


I was referring to the expected quality of the steel in these chisels. I have used more than a few MCs in the past, but it was a long time ago. So maybe I have forgotten more than I thought. Therefore I will excuse myself from this discussion and give my power morticing machine an overhaul. :roll: 

Regards 

John


----------



## Harbo (8 Sep 2011)

I have a nice A. HILDICK

And here's my set of Addis carvers inherited from my father






Lovely steel - they take a wicked edge.

Rod


----------

